# meat sales



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

thought it might be interesting to check out the price of meats on sale in different parts of the country. our local store has first cut pork chops on sale this week for 98 cents a pound. gonna get me some and can it up.:2thumb:


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Jan 5, 2012)

Talked to a butcher, now is the time to buy beef, price will explode in next few months...


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I just bought a side of beef last month. Now I am waiting for pork to go on sale and my freezers will be full. Hopefully I will be able to start canning soon as well and which case I will go get even more!


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm not seeing a change in prices here =( I want to fill my freezer but I want to keep both arms and legs while doing it.

Tomorrow the sale papers come out so I'll be looking for the deals.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

This is on the dl, but up here...north idaho, a certain local chain (super 1) is having a meat sale in 2 weeks.


----------



## WatchUr6 (May 18, 2012)

Costco has whole pork loins (8-12 lbs packages) for $2.09 a pound. I don't know if that's their sale price, but here in Colorado that is a great price. I just got my new pressure canner today. So I know what I'm gonna be doing this weekend.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I got 75% lean hamburger for 1.98 a pound.

Got beef shoulder roasts for 2.49 a pound.

Husband likes steaks of course, got bone in ribeyes for 6.99 a pound.

Spent all morning cutting up, got five ribeyes, four roasts.... 10 hamburger patties, those I've frozen. I browned about four pounds hamburger and beef tips for canning, doing that tomorrow. Made some broth with bones and meat pieces, but i used too much water there... Never tried broth before, learning curve.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

WatchUr6 said:


> Costco has whole pork loins (8-12 lbs packages) for $2.09 a pound. I don't know if that's their sale price, but here in Colorado that is a great price. I just got my new pressure canner today. So I know what I'm gonna be doing this weekend.


That's really good in my opinion.

My dad smokes shoulders and butts, I prefer loins. Usually loins cost more and my dad pays about 1.80 to 2.00 for the butts... So yeah, good price.

You can roast and shread them, cut up in large or small chops, or big roasts. I've not canned any pork yet. Even my hot dogs were all beef. So...I'm going to catch pork on sale too and give it a try!

Good luck in canning, let us know what ya end up doing.


----------



## WatchUr6 (May 18, 2012)

DJgang said:


> That's really good in my opinion.
> 
> My dad smokes shoulders and butts, I prefer loins. Usually loins cost more and my dad pays about 1.80 to 2.00 for the butts... So yeah, good price.
> 
> ...


I'm thinking about picking up @ 40 lbs. I'm probably gonna shred half of it and make chops with the rest. This will be my first attempt at canning anything myself. I use to watch my grandmother do it. It didn't look that difficult.

I became inspired by the "what's everyone canning" thread on here as another way to preserve food. I'm hoping it turns out ok. Gonna start with a small batch first.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

WatchUr6 said:


> Costco has whole pork loins (8-12 lbs packages) for $2.09 a pound. I don't know if that's their sale price, but here in Colorado that is a great price. I just got my new pressure canner today. So I know what I'm gonna be doing this weekend.


Today I grabbed 2(about 5 pounds each) pork loin roasts for $2.49 per pound. I am going to go back tomorrow and pick up a about $50.00 more.

Been experimenting with curing it and if what I have going now does ok, am going to cure the rest of it.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Pork shoulder was on sale .99/lb when I went to the store last week. Too bad I didn't pick up more to can. :gaah:


----------



## amyknits2 (Sep 27, 2012)

Last week filet mignon was on sale for $4.99/lb. I got two big roasts marked about $45 each and at checkout they were half price! The store butcher even cut the roasts into single portion small steaks for me. I got 8 meals per roast for $3 for two of us.


----------

